# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Tinh tế nghi lễ thưởng thức cà phê ở Ethiopia - Du lịch Ethiopia

## Meoluoi9x

*Trong văn hóa Ethiopia, cà phê không chỉ là đồ uống mà còn là biểu tượng tình bạn.*

Đối với người dân Ethiopia, châu Phi, thưởng thức cà phê không phải là một hoạt động thường ngày mà được trân trọng như một nghi lễ truyền thống, trở thành một phần của nền văn hóa, được truyền từ đời này sang đời khác. 


Rất nhiều người cho rằng cách sử dụng hạt cà phê đầu tiên được phát hiện tại Ethiopia, từ năm 800 trước công nguyên. Ngày nay, có tới 12 triệu người Ethiopia trồng cà phê trên khắp cẩ nước, biến nơi đây trở thành cường quốc cà phê trên thế giới. 


Theo truyền thống từ cả nghìn năm trước, người Ethiopia coi những nghi lễ cà phê là một cách thắt chặt tình bạn và thể hiện sự tôn trọng. Khi có khách đến nhà, họ có thể tổ chức các tiệc cà phê kéo dài tới vài giờ, vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong ngày. 


Khách được mời đến dự tiệc cà phê, để thể hiện sự biết ơn đối với tấm lòng hiếu khách của chủ nhà cần mang theo một món quà đơn giản, một thẻ hương trầm là ví dụ điển hình. 


Mặc dù là nghi lễ quan trọng nhưng thông thường người “cầm trịch” lại là một phụ nữ trẻ. Cô gái Ethiopia mặc chiếc váy truyền thống, màu trắng, đính hạt, dài tới gót chân, điểm xuyết những sợi chỉ đầy màu sắc


Cô bắt đầu với việc rang cà phê, xay xát, lọc và đổ cà phê, uyển chuyển như một nghệ thuật. Đôi khi, người Ethiopia có thể làm tới 3 lễ pha cà phê một ngày để những đứa trẻ có thể học cách pha cà phê điệu nghệ nhất. 


Trong buổi lễ này, những đứa trẻ đang “học việc” sẽ phải cẩn thận mang cà phê tới cho từng khách. Người khách có địa vị cao nhất, lớn tuổi nhất sẽ được nhận cốc cà phê đầu tiên. Đây cũng là lúc mọi người cùng ngồi đàm luận, chia sẻ thông tin, về các vấn đề chính trị, xã hội. Mỗi tiệc trà như vậy sẽ kéo dài từ nửa giờ đến vài giờ. 


Cà phê thường là cà phê đen đặc, nhưng khách cũng có thể cho thêm một vài thìa đường trước khi uống. Nếu tiệc cà phê được tổ chức tại các vùng thôn quê, chủ nhà sẽ mời khách muối thay vì cà phê. 


Những vị khách được mời tới uống cà phê không được phép từ chối uống bởi hành động này được coi là thiếu tôn trọng. Khách sẽ được phục vụ ít nhất ba tuần cà phê, được gọi là abol, tona và baraka, được đặt theo tên của ba con dê đã phát hiện ra hạt cà phê hàng nghìn năm trước. Trong đó, từ “baraka” có nghĩa là “được ban ơn”, được coi như một hình thức ban phước lành, cầu mong may mắn cho khách.


Trong quá trình thưởng thức cà phê, chủ nhà thường đốt một loại hương trầm để xua đi ma quỷ và những linh hồn xấu. Khách cũng được chủ nhà mời những món ăn vặt truyền thống, như bỏng ngô, hạt dẻ, ngũ cốc…


Hạt cà phê được xay xát thủ công bằng cách sử dụng một cái bát gọi là mukecha và một chiếc que gọi là zenezena. Cà phê xay được chuyển sang jebena, một chiếc ấm bằng đất nung, đặt lên bếp để đun. 




Người chủ thường rót cà phê đầy, bắn cả ra ngoài, đây cũng là một phần của nghi lễ. Những chiếc cốc được xếp trên một cái khay, trên một thảm trải đầy cỏ thơm, đại diện cho sự no đủ, tình cảm nồng ấm.




_Theo xzone_

----------


## thientai206

mềnh thích câu này " cafe không chỉ là đồ uống mà còn là biểu tượng tình bạn" <3 <3 <3

----------

